# ammo description



## billybob105 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello i just purchased my first gun and dont know alot about them i bought a taurus tcp 738.
it says to use .380 acp ammo my question is can i use .38 auto, or .38 special in this gun or is it different
i have no idea any help would be greatly appreiciated thanks for any help


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

No. Those 3 are different.

different lengths
different diameters (.355=.380 acp, .356=.38 auto, .357=.38 special)
different pressures
the .380 acp is rimless the other 2 are rimmed (rim is a larger diameter than the case)

In short, you should only use the caliber stamped on the gun. If the name of the round that is written on the box of ammo doesn't match up exactly, don't use it in the gun.

I would strongly suggest you take a basic firearm introduction class.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> No. Those 3 are different.
> 
> different lengths
> different diameters (.355, .356, .357)
> ...


+1 take a class, or at the very least spend a lot of time with someone who knows a great deal about firearms.


----------



## billybob105 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help when i bought the gun they sold me 380 auto ammo and before i read the replies i shot the gun and it seemed fine should i not use this ammo again or will it be fine?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

billybob105 said:


> Thanks for the help when i bought the gun they sold me 380 auto ammo and before i read the replies i shot the gun and it seemed fine should i not use this ammo again or will it be fine?


380 auto and 380acp are the same.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

for clarification when people say "auto" they are referring to "acp" or "auto colt pistol"

welcome to our ever confusing and sometimes nonsensical world of handguns in which the only thing that makes sense is the continuance of learning new things, and the things you already know


----------



## billybob105 (Mar 30, 2010)

The last two posts where deffinetly the most helpful thanks that what i needed so many people telling me they where all different and to only use acp i was worried and wondered why gander mountain would sell me ammo that was gonna kill me but it all makes sense now thanks.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

billybob105 said:


> The last two posts where deffinetly the most helpful thanks that what i needed so many people telling me they where all different and to only use acp i was worried and wondered why gander mountain would sell me ammo that was gonna kill me but it all makes sense now thanks.


I have been out of guns for awhile now but if you ever need anything just drop me a PM and I will do my best to get you the info. Good luck with your .380.


----------

